# 'Alive Day Memories'



## Rabid Badger (Jul 14, 2008)

This was on after 'GK': (bring kleenex-James Gandolfini did and used them, too)

http://www.hbo.com/aliveday/index.html

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mstpgpe070U"]YouTube - Alive Day Memories - Brian Williams & James Gandolfini[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcNkAGY_ufI&feature=related[/ame]



> In a war that has left more than 25,000 wounded, ALIVE DAY MEMORIES: HOME FROM IRAQ looks at a new generation of veterans. Executive Producer James Gandolfini interviews ten Soldiers and Marines who reveal their feelings on their future, their severe disabilities and their devotion to America. The documentary surveys the physical and emotional cost of war through memories of their "alive day," the day they narrowly escaped death in Iraq.



*Heroes all.**  MUCH RESPECT OUT.*


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Jul 14, 2008)

Wish I had HBO...  Looks like someone in Hollywood is doing something the right way for the right reason.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 14, 2008)

I've seen this a couple of times on HBO.  Well worth the time and James Gandolfini is gracious in his time with these veterans. He alway's corrected them when they said "thank you" to him by saying "NO!, thank you for your sacrifice" 

He's gets my thumbs up for this show. 

Great stuff. Hero's all !!


----------



## car (Jul 14, 2008)

Great post. Thanks, bro. I've been trying to catch this, but keep missing it.

Outta Kleenex - into the paper towels....


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks RB.  I don't have HBO but I'll have to look for it on one of the channels up here.


----------



## Cesser (Jul 14, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Thanks RB.  I don't have HBO but I'll have to look for it on one of the channels up here.



It was running on the Movie Network up here, not sure if it still is though.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 14, 2008)

Makes me wish I had HBO...


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 14, 2008)

Cesser said:


> It was running on the Movie Network up here, not sure if it still is though.



;) Thanks.  I'll take a look.


----------



## Wicked1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow. Thanks, Mr. Gandolfini for not forgetting these people and for trying to make sure the rest of us don't forget them.

Excellent post, RB.


----------



## Cesser (Jul 14, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> ;) Thanks.  I'll take a look.



Unfortunately, I took a look, and probably cursed your chances of seeing it on TV.  Can't find anything about it on tmn.ca, but I'm sure it will come back.

Might have to rent this one in the meantime though.


----------



## pardus (Jul 15, 2008)

Much respect to JG for doing this and showing the stories of our people.

Most importantly, Thank you to the Vets who sacrificed so much for us all!


----------

